# IBS - A,B,C, WHA??



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

I see everyone talking about different levels of IBS (IBS-A,IBS-C...)...i've had it for the greater part of my 23 years of life, and I've never heard of it from my doctor (maybe he's not so great). Can anyone point me in the write direction, or give me an idea of what it is?


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Cris,IBS-C is constipation D is diaherea (how do you spell that) and ibs-cd is alteranting between the two.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

the IBS alphabetA is for all symptomsB is for bloatingC is for constipationD is for diarrheaG is for gasP is for pain


----------

